# Drinks - London bridge - George Inn this Friday



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi all,

In case anyone wants to join for some beers and banter this fri myself and a few others are going to meet at the George Inn around 6 this fri

Everybody welcome

Just bring a big thirst and sense of humour 

Cheers all,
Sam


----------

